# Any "Apple Jelly" Makers Out There?



## BacktoEden (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm looking for a larger than 7" size jelly bag for about 7lbs of apple sauce for making apple jelly.   :roll: Where can I find it?  Thank You to anyone who replys!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey whats with the THREE duplicate posts???!!!


----------



## BacktoEden (Aug 2, 2004)

I have no idea why there are so many posts?  I only intended one.  I am brand new at this-a few weeks on live chat, and new at this site.  Oh well...perhaps there are a few people who can relate...or maybe to making a recipe from scratch for the first time?


----------

